# introducing Amethyst



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is amethyst, she is half sister to lulu and hopefully my next future queen all being well. I pick her up on the 16th cant wait.

Shes a lilac colourpoint british, so far shes looking promising, hope you all like her x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

one word : BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh bless, so cute.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is a beauty xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

she is stunning. xx


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

she is so pretty and fluffy


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

A very beautiful girl Jen Congratulations


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

She's lovely & what a great early christmas pressie :thumbup:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> This is amethyst, she is half sister to lulu and hopefully my next future queen all being well. I pick her up on the 16th cant wait.
> 
> Shes a lilac colourpoint british, so far shes looking promising, hope you all like her x


Aww she is sooo lovely!! White aswell - picture of innocence and beauty... good luck  Keep updating photos with her progress will be great to watch her grow


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh forgot to say love her name too Jen! Amethyst is my birthstone!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Oh forgot to say love her name too Jen! Amethyst is my birthstone!!


Thanks, i thought it suited her colour


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

What a pretty girl - lovely name too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful kitty with a beautiful name,xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

very nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks gorgeous!! love the name too


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm not at all jealous of you having a new baby with you over christmas


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow - she's so pretty!!! lucky you.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, she is really gorgeous, and i hope she makes you very proud too , good luck with her Jen ...best wishes..............Chris


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwww she is just adorable. Congratulations hunni she's a stunner i hope all goe's well with her. More!! piccies as she is growing please.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jen,she is gorgeous and will do you and herself so proud:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

wow so pretty!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

little stunner.. looks nice and chunky aswell


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, she is very chunky, iam hoping she will take after lulu. Ill post some more pics as soon as i get her
x


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

wow what a gorjus kitty her name suits her


----------

